# Gino's Custom Engraving



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

parts i sent out to get engraved


















pics he had sent before 2 toning the fork :biggrin: 


























if you need anymore info on engraving hit him up on layitlow ONEBADAPPLEARTE

Some more of Ginos work


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Gino gets down


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

:0 looks good


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Oct 4 2007, 06:51 PM~8933927
> *parts i sent out to get engraved
> 
> 
> ...


damn it son looking good


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

DDDAAMMMNNN!!!!!


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Really Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

is FREAKY BEHAVIOR going to be a trike??


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Oct 4 2007, 08:13 PM~8935201
> * is FREAKY BEHAVIOR going to be a trike??
> *


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

HE DID MY FORKS AND CHAINGUARD TOO. :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

ttt


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

ttt for ginos engraving :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

check out more of his work here
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=345659


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

damn are u taking it to our show???


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

dont think so


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

badass rimz tho


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Oct 4 2007, 05:51 PM~8933927
> *parts i sent out to get engraved
> 
> 
> ...


SO ABOUT HOW MUCH FOR THE ENGRAVING ON THOSE FORKS AND WHATS HIS TURN AROUND TIME


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Gino did all my pirate bike parts :thumbsup:


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 22 2007, 03:14 PM~9058867
> *Gino did all my pirate bike parts :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD ,BUT THATS OVER CHROME RIGHT ,IVE SEEN OTHER ENGRAVING OVER CHROME BUT IT LOOKS CRAPY WHATS THE DIFFRENCE


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Oct 23 2007, 01:18 AM~9058901
> *LOOKS GOOD ,BUT THATS OVER CHROME RIGHT ,IVE SEEN OTHER ENGRAVING OVER CHROME BUT IT LOOKS CRAPY WHATS THE DIFFRENCE
> *



The difference is these parts are triple plated. Nickel, Copper, and chrome. So when he engraves on top of the chrome the copper comes through. When parts are NOT triple plated and engraved on top of the chrome the ugly base layer comes through which is why it looks like ass.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

hopefully gino gets more time to work on my parts!


----------



## ghost-rider (Jul 30, 2007)

did you get them already :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

:no: he does mine on his spare time..


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)

how much for a set of rims


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjosecustomz_@Oct 23 2007, 12:17 AM~9062602
> *how much for a set of rims
> *


X2 because I got some rims ready for the engraving :0


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

pm gino onebadapplearte


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

DO YOU SEE WHAT I SEE,  
















THEYS A COMING FREAKY................................. :cheesy: 
JUST A LITTLE PREVIEW FOR MY LIL HOMIE WHO HAS BEEN MORE THAN PATIENT WITH ME . THANK YOU BOK.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: IMA SUCKA 4 GOLD PARTS.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ONEBADAPPLEARTE_@Oct 28 2007, 07:48 PM~9102885
> *DO YOU SEE WHAT I SEE,
> 
> 
> ...


thank you gino! its like christmas :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

What bike are those going to go on now?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

MY TRIKE. :cheesy:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 28 2007, 07:57 PM~9102993
> *What bike are those going to go on now?
> *


one in the paint shop :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

cant wait till we do buisness, damn good work!


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Oct 28 2007, 08:14 PM~9103119
> *cant wait till we do buisness, damn good work!
> *


LOOKING FORWARD TO IT BROTHER, AND TO MY LIL HOMIE MERRY EARLY CHRISTMAS :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

Q-VO GINO, WHATS HAPPENING BROTHER????


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Oct 28 2007, 08:08 PM~9103075
> *one in the paint shop  :0
> *


How many of those you got?


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 28 2007, 10:19 PM~9103849
> *How many of those you got?
> *


well i got an extra one and one in the paint shop :biggrin: and another girls mild and semicustom in the paintshop :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Oct 28 2007, 10:22 PM~9103860
> *well i got an extra one and one in the paint shop  :biggrin: and another girls mild and semicustom in the paintshop :biggrin:
> *


  Soulds like your ready to start a bike chapter down there. :cheesy:


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

WHATS UP BRO , HOW YOU BEEN?AS FOR ME BEEN KEEPING BUSY HEY THE BIKE LOOKED TIGHT IN THE VEGAS PICS I SAW WHEN WE GONNA START YOUR BOMBA


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Oct 28 2007, 09:08 PM~9103075
> *one in the paint shop  :0
> *


it would look even nicer with a ShotCallers plaque!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

if you want engraving and you want the shit chrome, do you get it engraved first and then get it chromed or does it look better the other way around


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

better way to do it is engraved then chrome


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Oct 29 2007, 10:26 AM~9106133
> *it would look even nicer with a ShotCallers plaque!
> *


 :0


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Oct 29 2007, 11:26 AM~9106133
> *it would look even nicer with a ShotCallers plaque!
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Oct 29 2007, 05:09 PM~9108254
> *better way to do it is engraved then chrome
> *


probably alot easier too, i bet its more difficult to try and engrave on chrome cause its so smoothed!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Gino has some of the best prices around and some of the best turnaround times :thumbsup:


----------



## sweet63rolln (Sep 19, 2006)

damngood work would you be interested in doing a old school hydro set up?
if so hit me back


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Oct 30 2007, 11:28 AM~9114508
> *probably alot easier too, i bet its more difficult to try and engrave on chrome cause its so smoothed!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

i got a piece that i wan to get engraved and chromed. the piece is black. do i have to take the black paint off or can i engrave and chrome it with out taking it off


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

you have to go get it polished send it to get engraved then plate it after


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 1 2007, 11:18 PM~9135671
> *you have to go get it polished send it to get engraved then plate it after
> *


thanks


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Oct 31 2007, 08:23 PM~9126667
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 2 2007, 07:18 AM~9135671
> *you have to go get it polished send it to get engraved then plate it after
> *


:yes:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 9 2007, 11:31 PM~9195818
> *uffin:
> *


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

HERES WHAT GINO DID FOR ME.!!!!!!!! EXCELLENT :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big9er_@Nov 10 2007, 11:54 AM~9198112
> *
> 
> 
> ...


one of a kind


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

GINOS DA MAN FOR ENGRAVING.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

i got the parts today thanks gino!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ghost-rider (Jul 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 19 2007, 06:19 PM~9261621
> *i got the parts today thanks gino!!!!!!!!!!
> *


pics??


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 19 2007, 11:11 PM~9264489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 20 2007, 02:11 AM~9264489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn that really sick!!!! I find my engraver now  :biggrin:


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 19 2007, 06:19 PM~9261621
> *i got the parts today thanks gino!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 20 2007, 12:11 AM~9264489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now i know how my parts are going to coming out :biggrin: .............good work gino :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 20 2007, 01:11 AM~9264489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how long did it take, 1month and 1/2?


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

it depends on how busy he is, but he probably has the fastest turn around times.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Very nice forks :thumbsup:


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

clean


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

mad props


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

stopped bye Ginos house today and just had to say :worship: the man gets down :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

T
T
T
FOR NICE WORK


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Gino would be able to get down on these. I am making blank badges exclusively for engraving. So Gino if you're reading this let me know if you want to order any so you can do your thing and sell engraved bike head badges. Not many bikes have them


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

i like how much fuker?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 9 2008, 11:13 PM~9649300
> *i like how much fuker?
> *


$15 shipped to yo mama's house


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

werd engraved n shti ?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 10 2008, 05:15 AM~9652555
> *werd engraved n shti ?
> *


Nope, just plain like that. I dont know what Gino would charge to engrave it, you have to hit him up for that. I'm just the part guy, I do not quote prices for anyone else's work.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

15 for a blank badge? wtf ha


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 10 2008, 05:19 AM~9652603
> *15 for a blank badge? wtf ha
> *


Hey man take it or leave it


----------



## 2twisted (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 20 2007, 12:11 AM~9264489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so what did it cost to get those engraved ?


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

pm gino and he will give you a quote. trust me he has the best prices!


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 9 2008, 05:19 AM~9646650
> *Gino would be able to get down on these.  I am making blank badges exclusively for engraving.  So Gino if you're reading this let me know if you want to order any so you can do your thing and sell engraved bike head badges.  Not many bikes have them
> 
> 
> ...


laser cut? thickness? and pm me how much shipped to canada my zipcode is j0n1e0
thanks


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Jan 11 2008, 01:14 AM~9664958
> *laser cut?  thickness?  and pm me how much shipped to canada my zipcode is j0n1e0
> thanks
> *


 :0


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 10 2008, 11:16 PM~9664979
> *:0
> *


big thing for 2008


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Jan 11 2008, 01:25 AM~9665048
> *big thing for 2008
> *


damn straight Jodoka...


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 9 2008, 05:19 AM~9646650
> *Gino would be able to get down on these.  I am making blank badges exclusively for engraving.  So Gino if you're reading this let me know if you want to order any so you can do your thing and sell engraved bike head badges.  Not many bikes have them
> 
> 
> ...


good lookin give me a call so we can get a sample going for people to see :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Jan 11 2008, 02:25 AM~9665048
> *big thing for 2008
> *


yup yup Lux 514 will hit em hard this yr


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Jan 11 2008, 09:14 AM~9664958
> *laser cut?  thickness?  and pm me how much shipped to canada my zipcode is j0n1e0
> thanks
> *


Laser cut yes, thickness is a little thicker than a Schwinn badge, they aren't as flimsy as those. shipping to the place of Milk in a Bag will be $18 shipped.


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Oct 4 2007, 06:40 PM~8934326
> *:0 looks good
> *


X2.......... :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 11 2008, 09:50 AM~9666197
> *Laser cut yes,  thickness is a little thicker than a Schwinn badge, they aren't as flimsy as those.  shipping to the place of Milk in a Bag will be $18 shipped.
> *


heheheh milk in a bag


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 11 2008, 07:23 PM~9666885
> *heheheh milk in a bag
> *


Crazy Canadians eh? :loco:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

the reason they do it is to use less plastic then your guys's plastic gallon jugs


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 11 2008, 09:55 PM~9668072
> *the reason they do it is to use less plastic then your guys's plastic gallon jugs
> *



Yeah but that seems sloppy. Any liquid in a bag is just messy.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 11 2008, 03:37 PM~9668424
> *Yeah but that seems sloppy.  Any liquid in a bag is just messy.
> *


It isnt if you put it in the holder like your supposed to, one of our big technological advances, now you kno why we aint got an army :0 










:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 12 2008, 03:38 AM~9670832
> *It isnt if you put it in the holder like your supposed to, one of our big technological advances, now you kno why we aint got an army  :0
> 
> 
> ...


So you put it in a bag to save plastic but yet you have to buy a plastic holder :loco:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 11 2008, 08:40 PM~9670849
> *So you put it in a bag to save plastic but yet you have to buy a plastic holder :loco:
> *


you only need ONE holder! geez Tony I thought you had a degree? :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

do canadians really have milk in bags?... wow...that's...... crazy....lol


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

doesn't a such thing called GLASS excist over there? :dunno:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2+Jan 12 2008, 11:33 AM~9675089-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

maybe we should ship some to them


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Bagged milk just sounds messy to me. :nosad:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hey gino give me a ring bro :biggrin:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 16 2008, 04:56 AM~9700942
> *Bagged milk just sounds messy to me.  :nosad:
> *


x2...how do you seal it?


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

THIS IS HOW THEY SEAL THEM  








IF I'M GETTIN MILK IN A BAG THEY BETTER BE PRETTY BAGS! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 20 2007, 12:11 AM~9264489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

GINO what it do man them are some bad ass forks bro looking good i hope all my shit comes out that good :biggrin: :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I met Gino today for the first time today. It was cool meeting you bro. :wave: Thanks for everything.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

i see socios customs


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Feb 7 2008, 07:41 PM~9890262
> *i see socios customs
> *


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

nice work


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yea he does good work but he never picks up his phone lol


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 13 2008, 10:23 PM~9937354
> *yea he does good work but he never picks up his phone lol
> *


ive noticed that the guys who are really good at shit are they guys you can never get a hold of.... :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Feb 13 2008, 09:36 PM~9937417
> *ive noticed that the guys who are really good at shit are they guys you can never get a hold of.... :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## betosbomb (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ONEBADAPPLEARTE_@Oct 28 2007, 08:48 PM~9102885
> *DO YOU SEE WHAT I SEE,
> 
> 
> ...


NICE WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Feb 13 2008, 10:36 PM~9937417
> *ive noticed that the guys who are really good at shit are they guys you can never get a hold of.... :biggrin:
> *


aint that a fact. to busy making magic


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

were you at gino? been trying to get a hold you for 2 weeks and nothing.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 11 2008, 01:40 PM~10143074
> *were you at gino? been trying to get a hold you for 2 weeks and nothing.
> *


i have been trying off and on for 1 month  he must not want my money lol


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 11 2008, 11:45 AM~10143117
> *i have been trying off and on for 1 month    he must not want my money lol
> *


dam he must not want more of my money. :cheesy: 

if i get a hold of him i'll let him know to hit you up.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 11 2008, 01:54 PM~10143181
> *dam he must not want more of my money. :cheesy:
> 
> if i get a hold of him i'll let him know to hit you up.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 11 2008, 12:45 PM~10143117
> *i have been trying off and on for 1 month    he must not want my money lol
> *


dats cause i told him wicked money is bad money lol


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 11 2008, 02:08 PM~10143268
> *dats cause i told him wicked money is bad money lol
> *


thanks that means i get to hold my money a little longer lol


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Maybe you guys should right a letter? :dunno:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 11 2008, 02:19 PM~10143324
> *Maybe you guys should right a letter?  :dunno:
> *


fuck that i will wait i hate typeing on the comp and i hate writing even more


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

I CALL HIM TWICE HE PICK THE PHONE UP....


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

LIKE 2 WEEKS AGO


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

just called and got voice mail


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

if anyone gets a hold of gino. please tell him to hit me up.i would realy apreciate it. i need my stuff done asap.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 11 2008, 03:19 PM~10144523
> *just called and got voice mail
> *


x7+calls.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

pm sent


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Good talking to you Gino. Cant wait to see how the parts turn out. :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I just wanted to say thanks again Gino for helping out with the engraving. We will send some more parts your way soon.


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

ttt


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 18 2008, 12:41 AM~10194817
> *I just wanted to say thanks again Gino for helping out with the engraving. We will send some more parts your way soon.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

TNT head badge after engrving by Gino


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

thankz gino, great work. and tony for posting the pics.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

DAM THAT HEAD BADGE LOOKS TIGHT


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 31 2008, 03:25 PM~10299879
> *TNT head badge after engrving by Gino
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: TonyO, *TONY MONTANA*, the poor boys

:scrutinize: Say hello to my little friend :machinegun:


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

thats me tonyo TONY MONTANA GOT GINO DOING SOME PARTS FOR ME NOW WHEN I SAW YOUR BIKE PARTS THAT SEALED THE DEAL FOR ME HE WAS MY GUY TO GO TO


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Apr 1 2008, 07:54 AM~10303654
> *thats me tonyo TONY MONTANA GOT GINO DOING SOME PARTS FOR ME NOW WHEN I SAW YOUR BIKE PARTS THAT SEALED THE DEAL FOR ME HE WAS MY GUY TO GO TO
> *


Word brotha let me know when you're ready to do a TM bike I got you and your little friend covered for designs :thumbsup:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 31 2008, 11:56 PM~10303680
> *Word brotha let me know when you're ready to do a TM bike I got you and your little friend covered for designs :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 1 2008, 05:03 PM~10305543
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


Hey I'm just a businessman tryin to drum up business :biggrin:


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

JUST GOT THESE BACK FROM THE PLATERS TODAY  
































TONY-O CAN YOU GUESS WHO'S IS TH OTHER ONE


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

^DAM HOMIE THEY CAME OUT NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

BEFORE PLATING


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

THANKS BRO uffin:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

kickass job gino my niner parts will be ready for you soon. :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ima need a blank one


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

they look hella clean, great job gino


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 4 2008, 11:36 PM~10340057
> *ima need a blank one
> *


TONY-O SENT ME THESE ONES I AM NOT SURE BUT I BELIEVE HE AND BIG "D" MAKE THEM HIT THEM UP


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Apr 5 2008, 12:03 AM~10340222
> *they look hella clean, great job gino
> *


THANKS BIG DOG


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

WHATS UP RAUL :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ONEBADAPPLEARTE_@Apr 5 2008, 12:19 AM~10340337
> *WHATS UP RAUL :thumbsup:
> *


Whats up homie. Keep up the good work. :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ONEBADAPPLEARTE_@Apr 5 2008, 01:16 AM~10340323
> *TONY-O SENT ME THESE ONES I AM NOT SURE BUT I BELIEVE HE AND BIG "D" MAKE THEM HIT THEM UP
> *


yep i do :biggrin:


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

WHAT'S UP BIG 'D' WE GOTS TO TALK BRO KEEP MISSING YOU SOMETIMES AIN'T ENOUGH HOURS IN THE DAY uffin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ONEBADAPPLEARTE_@Apr 5 2008, 01:27 AM~10340363
> *WHAT'S UP BIG 'D' WE GOTS TO TALK  BRO KEEP MISSING YOU SOMETIMES AIN'T ENOUGH HOURS IN THE DAY uffin:
> *


yes we do anytime you are ready i run WICKED fulltime now :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I recommend tnt . they come bent


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ONEBADAPPLEARTE_@Apr 4 2008, 11:07 PM~10339876
> *JUST GOT THESE BACK FROM THE PLATERS TODAY
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: great work, gino. thankz :thumbsup:


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

ginos the man :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks again Gino. My homie with the purple bike won Best plating and best engraving. :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ONEBADAPPLEARTE+Apr 5 2008, 09:07 AM~10339876-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly if you want a finished raw product ready for polish, plate, and engraving come to me. If you want shit you have to bend, grind, and weld yourself well go to the other guy


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I need one soon, just waiting on my check


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 7 2008, 09:40 AM~10352622
> *I need one soon, just waiting on my check
> *


I got a blank sittin up in my room right now as we speak. $12 shipped and its yours its ready for polish and plate or polish, engrave, and plate. whatever you wanna do with it oh and it is already bent


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 7 2008, 01:50 AM~10352676
> *I got a blank sittin up in my room right now as we speak.  $12 shipped and its yours its ready for polish and plate or polish, engrave, and plate.  whatever you wanna do with it  oh and it is already bent
> *


waiting on money


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 7 2008, 09:56 AM~10352701
> *waiting on money
> *


I'll be waitin on money too I'm doin taxes tonight. First year doing taxes as a small business owner :around:  hno: :burn: :banghead: 

I saved every single gas receipt I had over $1K in gas expenses alone plus $650 in meals. Plus some more in misc expenses like hotel rooms, etc :around: I'm not even at the part where I put my mortgage interest in and I"m already lookin at a nice return :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Let me tell you itemizing is a bitch!!! :banghead:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 7 2008, 01:10 AM~10352777
> *I'll be waitin on money too I'm doin taxes tonight.  First year doing taxes as a small business owner :around:    hno:  :burn:  :banghead:
> 
> I saved every single gas receipt I had over $1K in gas expenses alone plus $650 in meals.  Plus some more in misc expenses like hotel rooms, etc :around:  I'm not even at the part where I put my mortgage interest in and I"m already lookin at a nice return  :biggrin:
> *


i had to pay in close to 8g's after everything  but thats ok next year will be better :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 7 2008, 01:55 PM~10353144
> *i had to pay in close to 8g's after everything    but thats ok next year will be better :biggrin:
> *


Taxes suck don't they bro? :banghead:

So are you expecting to pay less or get a return next year? The thing that gets me on taxes is you'll be going along in your taxcut or turbotax program all happy and then you enter one bit of info in and BAM you're in the red! :angry:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 7 2008, 07:52 AM~10353441
> *Taxes suck don't they bro?  :banghead:
> 
> So are you expecting to pay less or get a return next year? The thing that gets me on taxes is you'll be going along in your taxcut or turbotax program all happy and then you enter one bit of info in and BAM you're in the red!  :angry:
> *


o hope less but knowing my luck i will have to pay more but i think i will go to a couple shows so the motel room and food and gas all counts :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 7 2008, 04:58 PM~10353461
> *o hope less but knowing my luck i will have to pay more but i think i will go to a couple shows so the motel room and food and gas all counts :biggrin:
> *


Hell yeah you can deduct that shit I had $1075 in gas expenses, $650 in meals, and about $500 in other misc expenses like truck rental, etc. Just save all your receipts bro so you have record of everything. You can even deduct insurance and registration you pay on the vehicle you use to travel with for business :thumbsup: 

I wasn't sure if they went by milage or by the amount you paid in gas so kept record of both and you put down the amount you paid in gas for your expense.

BUT when you make contributions to charity you put down the milage you traveled to the donation station or volunteer place so its kinda messed up that they don't give you milage but oh well it all works out at the end.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Here's the blank he started with :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 7 2008, 08:54 AM~10353677
> *Hell yeah you can deduct that shit I had $1075 in gas expenses, $650 in meals, and about $500 in other misc expenses like truck rental, etc.  Just save all your receipts bro so you have record of everything.  You can even deduct insurance and registration you pay on the vehicle you use to travel with for business :thumbsup:
> 
> I wasn't sure if they went by  milage or by the amount you paid in gas so kept record of both and you put down the amount you paid in gas for your expense.
> ...


hell i gave 3 cars to churchs they was worth shit but i get to take out acouple g's now


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 7 2008, 08:26 PM~10354850
> *hell i gave 3 cars to churchs they was worth shit but i get to take out acouple g's now
> *


Giving away shit cars that otherwise wouldnt sell is a good move :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 7 2008, 11:29 AM~10354881
> *Giving away shit cars that otherwise wouldnt sell is a good move :thumbsup:
> *


hell i could not get one to run and they got it running and it is for a good cause


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 7 2008, 07:52 AM~10353441
> *Taxes suck don't they bro?  :banghead:
> 
> So are you expecting to pay less or get a return next year? The thing that gets me on taxes is you'll be going along in your taxcut or turbotax program all happy and then you enter one bit of info in and BAM you're in the red!  :angry:
> *



I GOT PEOPLE!


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 7 2008, 08:55 AM~10354149
> *Here's the blank he started with  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Apr 7 2008, 02:54 PM~10356662
> *
> I GOT PEOPLE!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Apr 7 2008, 01:54 PM~10356662
> *
> I GOT PEOPLE!
> *


ISNT THAT FROM A COMMERCIAL LOL


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Apr 7 2008, 08:44 PM~10359115
> *ISNT THAT FROM A COMMERCIAL LOL
> *


yeah, i think that was the point of his post....the HR Block Commercial


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 7 2008, 08:54 AM~10353677
> *Hell yeah you can deduct that shit I had $1075 in gas expenses, $650 in meals, and about $500 in other misc expenses like truck rental, etc.  Just save all your receipts bro so you have record of everything.  You can even deduct insurance and registration you pay on the vehicle you use to travel with for business :thumbsup:
> 
> I wasn't sure if they went by  milage or by the amount you paid in gas so kept record of both and you put down the amount you paid in gas for your expense.
> ...



usually taking the mileage is a far better deduction than gas receipts.

u get to deduct 48.5 cents per mile but u should make a mileage log jus in case the IRS audits you they sell the log book at any office supply :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 8 2008, 03:47 PM~10362394
> *usually taking the mileage is a far better deduction than gas receipts.
> 
> u get to deduct 48.5 cents per mile but u should make a mileage log jus in case the IRS audits you they sell the log book at any office supply :biggrin:
> *


Damn Turbotax didnt give me an option of entering it as milage, it just wanted me to enter my gas expenses.

Also I dont know WTF to figure 50% meals vs 100% meal reimbursement I guessed that all the meals I ate while actually on the trip was 100% and meals I ate after the trip was done and I was in Tucson coming home counted as 50% reimbursement :dunno:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

it came today. damm its nice. thankz gino. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

cant go wrong with Ginos engraving and Showtime chrome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


























:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

THANKS BIG HOMIE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 11 2008, 09:54 PM~10396014
> *
> *


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ONEBADAPPLEARTE_@Apr 11 2008, 09:53 PM~10396007
> *THANKS BIG HOMIE
> *



no thank you  im going to stop bye tomorow


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Apr 11 2008, 10:12 PM~10395706
> *cant go wrong with Ginos engraving and Showtime chrome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


looking good. :thumbsup: i can steel make them 72 spoke and not mess up your design


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

HEY GINO GAVE SOME JENTE YOUR NUMBER IN SAN BERDO.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

Yo GINO wat up! whats da good word? hit me up homie :wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@May 6 2008, 09:49 PM~10594720
> *Yo GINO wat up! whats da good word? hit me up homie  :wave:
> *


x10


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

you forgot to say please. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 6 2008, 10:18 PM~10595028
> *you forgot to say please.  :biggrin:
> *


pretty pretty please with cheer on top :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

thats better.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 7 2008, 09:42 AM~10597907
> *thats better.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

WHAT UP GINO


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

TTT for Gino


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

nice


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

x2


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

A LITTLE PEEK AT SOME OF CHICANO LEGACY'S PARTS  
































off to SHOWTIME PLATING


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

SOME OF THE FORKS  








































SORRY COULDN'T GET A GOOD ONE OF THE WHOLE FORK


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

sup gino


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

WHATS UP TACO


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

SOME GLASS WORK I JUST FINISHED UP


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

just waitin formycheck from uncle sam thursday is my last day in the navy


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

BACK WINDOW  
















SIDES
























ONE OF THE CLEANEST 4 DOORS I'VE SEEN IN AWHILE


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@May 27 2008, 11:38 PM~10751818
> *just waitin formycheck from uncle sam thursday is my last day in the navy
> *


 :cheesy: OHHH SHEEEEEEET WHERE'S THE PARTY AT


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

SOME I DID ON THIS CAR AWHILE BACK NEVER GOT A PIC OF IT ALL TOGETHER
GOT SOME OF IT AT THE LG SHOW  
















ALL THESE PARTS WERE DONE ON TOP OF CHROME AND WERE TWO TONED ETCHED OUT


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

gino i got a car 4 sale do you like old school gansta shit


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

NICE WORK!!! TTT


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONEBADAPPLEARTE_@May 27 2008, 11:48 PM~10751851
> *:cheesy: OHHH SHEEEEEEET WHERE'S THE PARTY AT
> *


lol i know huh your works lookin good as always


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@May 28 2008, 12:01 AM~10751884
> *gino i got a car 4 sale do you like      old school  gansta shit
> 
> 
> ...


AWWW SHIT DON'T MAKE ME CRY  SHIT I GOT TO FINISH THAT FRAMES DONE THATS NEXT TO GO TO ISSAC. THANKS FOR THE TRIP DOWN MEMORY LANE YOU KNOW AS MUCH AS I HOPPED AND F/K WITH THE HYDROS THAT FRAME WAS SOLID AS A MOTHER STILL


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_DADDY_CADDY_@May 28 2008, 12:01 AM~10751887
> *NICE WORK!!! TTT
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@May 28 2008, 12:01 AM~10751889
> *lol i know huh your works lookin good as always
> *


WAITIN ON YOU DOGG


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ONEBADAPPLEARTE_@May 28 2008, 12:06 AM~10751905
> *THANKS BRO
> *


hay i got my wagon for sale any offers or trade


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@May 28 2008, 12:13 AM~10751933
> *hay i got my wagon for sale any offers or trade
> *


JUST MIGHT HAVE TO BRING THAT MONTE AND LEAVE IT FOR AWHILE :cheesy:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

ya she comeing soon to your houes


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@May 28 2008, 12:22 AM~10751958
> *ya she comeing soon to your houes
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: YOU KNOW SHE AIN'T NEVER BE RIGHT AFTER I'M DONE WITH HER


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

fine me a buyer with out set up $2.500 with set up $3.500


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

do you steel hav that cutty the brown one


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@May 28 2008, 12:30 AM~10751977
> *do you steel hav that cutty the brown one
> *


NAW MY SON LIL GINO TOOK IT SAID HE WANTED IT AND I TOLD HIM COME AND GET IT AND GOT DAMMIT HE DID  BUT HE HAS BEEN TAKING CARE OF IT SO FAR


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

HE CAME AND GOT HER ONLY THING WAS HE WANTED THE 18'S ON INSTEAD OF THE 13'S.


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

what you got right now fine me a buyer or trader


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ONEBADAPPLEARTE_@May 28 2008, 01:18 AM~10751721
> *SOME OF THE FORKS
> 
> 
> ...


stuff looks good gino...im tryin to get on your level homie... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: have you seen my topic lately


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ONEBADAPPLEARTE_@May 27 2008, 11:11 PM~10751691
> *A LITTLE PEEK AT SOME OF CHICANO LEGACY'S PARTS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up gino how is everything


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONEBADAPPLEARTE_@May 28 2008, 12:43 AM~10752007
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wats up Gino, i'll be ready to stop by your pad this weekend


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

BACK FROM THE CHROME SHOP  








































MORE TO COME GOTTA UPLOAD EM


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Gino, you should have some more people calling you real soon.


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

SOME GLASS WORK I DID THIS WEEKEND


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

A LIL SNEEK PEEK OF ONE THAT WAS ORDERED SEE IF YOU CAN GUESS WHO'S IT IS?  
































REMEMBER WHAT I START WITH THE DEPTH IS A DIME THICK


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 10 2008, 11:25 PM~10843864
> *Gino, you should have some more people calling you real soon.
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ONEBADAPPLEARTE_@Jun 11 2008, 12:54 AM~10844016
> *A LIL SNEEK PEEK OF ONE THAT WAS ORDERED SEE IF YOU CAN GUESS WHO'S IT IS?
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ONEBADAPPLEARTE_@Jun 11 2008, 01:54 AM~10844016
> *A LIL SNEEK PEEK OF ONE THAT WAS ORDERED SEE IF YOU CAN GUESS WHO'S IT IS?
> 
> 
> ...


looks like wicked's


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:0 ----------- :thumbsup: ------------ :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ONEBADAPPLEARTE_@Jun 10 2008, 11:38 PM~10843937
> *SOME GLASS WORK I DID THIS WEEKEND
> 
> 
> ...


SICK


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

sup gino


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

wow that door is off the HINGES! literally!


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

DEAMM GINO U GOT DOWN ON THAT TRUCK...


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

damn hernandez truck came out cleannnnnnnnnnnnnn  




> _Originally posted by ONEBADAPPLEARTE_@Jun 10 2008, 11:38 PM~10843937
> *SOME GLASS WORK I DID THIS WEEKEND
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

sup homie


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

A LITTLE SNEEK PEEK...............  
















ONE MORE IT'S LATE


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ONEBADAPPLEARTE_@Jun 18 2008, 01:03 AM~10895001
> *A LITTLE SNEEK PEEK...............
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONEBADAPPLEARTE_@Jun 18 2008, 12:03 AM~10895001
> *A LITTLE SNEEK PEEK...............
> 
> 
> ...


  LOOKS BAD AZZ GOOD WORK HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

forks in the avi


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ONEBADAPPLEARTE_@Jun 18 2008, 12:03 AM~10895001
> *A LITTLE SNEEK PEEK...............
> 
> *


THAT SHIT LOOKS SIC' GINO


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

sick work Gino


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ONEBADAPPLEARTE_@Jun 18 2008, 02:03 AM~10895001
> *A LITTLE SNEEK PEEK...............
> 
> 
> ...


looks good man, keep it up...


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ONEBADAPPLEARTE_@May 28 2008, 12:43 AM~10752007
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i will be takeing my town car real soon need some magic done


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

A LITTLE SOMETHING FOR MY PERRO 559
SEAT PAN
































SORRY NO PICS OF THE BOTTOM .IT WAS ALSO ENGRAVED
SPEEDOMETER
















CHAIN GUARD


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

A LITTLE CLOSE-UP


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

what type of seat pan is that ?


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jun 24 2008, 05:36 PM~10943084
> *what type of seat pan is that ?
> *


SCHWINNNNNN(G) :cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

yo gino were my bearing cups at? i thought you were going to send them a week or 2 ago. and i realy need them. i called twice but no answer, call me when you can. and ima need them shipped next day service cause i need them for the weekend.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jun 24 2008, 05:36 PM~10943084
> *what type of seat pan is that ?
> *


Schwinn seat pan, gracias my Dog they came out clean


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ONEBADAPPLEARTE_@Jun 24 2008, 05:30 PM~10943036
> *CHAIN GUARD
> 
> 
> ...


  Thats fast bro. :around:


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

PINCHE GILLY ONLY GAVE A DAY TO DO THEM!!!!NAW OVER THE WEEKEND


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 




> _Originally posted by ONEBADAPPLEARTE_@Jun 24 2008, 05:30 PM~10943036
> *A LITTLE SOMETHING FOR MY PERRO 559
> SEAT PAN
> 
> ...


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

THAT SHIT LOOKS FUCKING SICK


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

looking bro


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

nice ass work


pm sent


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ONEBADAPPLEARTE_@Jun 24 2008, 07:34 PM~10943073
> *A LITTLE CLOSE-UP
> 
> 
> ...


damn gino, that shit is bad there homie...


are you going to Vegas this year or Denver this weekend..pm me


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 24 2008, 05:10 PM~10943284
> *yo gino were my bearing cups at? i thought you were going to send them a week or 2 ago. and i realy need them. i called twice but no answer, call me when you can. and ima need them shipped next day service cause i need them for the weekend.
> *


get at me asap.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ONEBADAPPLEARTE_@Jun 24 2008, 05:30 PM~10943036
> *A LITTLE SOMETHING FOR MY PERRO 559
> SEAT PAN
> 
> ...


 get down big dog that some real clean shit .G.


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

JUST GOT THIS ONE BACK FROM KINGS GOLD MY HOMIE RENE HOOKED THEM UP WITH THE CHROME AND JOSE WITHG THE GOLD! MORE PICS OF THE OTHER PARTS TOMMORROW 
HYDRO TANK


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

ALSO WANT TO SAY THANKS TO YOU GUYS FOR ALL THE POSTIVE COMMENTS AND I LOOK FORWARD TO THE FUTURE AS WE AS A LOWRIDER FAMILIA CAN ONLY GO UP QUE NO!!!!!ALSO BIG UPS TO FNKYTWN AS HE IS PUTTING DOWN NICELY LOVE THE K/O'S BROTHER :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ONEBADAPPLEARTE_@Jun 25 2008, 09:37 PM~10952890
> *ALSO WANT TO SAY THANKS TO YOU GUYS FOR ALL THE POSTIVE COMMENTS AND I LOOK FORWARD TO THE FUTURE AS WE AS A LOWRIDER FAMILIA CAN ONLY GO UP  QUE NO!!!!!ALSO BIG UPS TO FNKYTWN AS HE IS PUTTING DOWN NICELY LOVE THE K/O'S BROTHER :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 25 2008, 12:08 AM~10946000
> *get at me asap.
> *


THEY ARE ENROUTE


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

get at me!!! i need my bearings gino asap.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

big thanks for ALL the work you did on my kids and nephews bikes, and my carnal gots some stuff going your way there at Renes right know  going to start the monte this winter so save some time for 1972 monte DOGGY STYLE 72 :cheesy: 





> _Originally posted by ONEBADAPPLEARTE_@Jun 25 2008, 09:37 PM~10952890
> *ALSO WANT TO SAY THANKS TO YOU GUYS FOR ALL THE POSTIVE COMMENTS AND I LOOK FORWARD TO THE FUTURE AS WE AS A LOWRIDER FAMILIA CAN ONLY GO UP  QUE NO!!!!!ALSO BIG UPS TO FNKYTWN AS HE IS PUTTING DOWN NICELY LOVE THE K/O'S BROTHER :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 25 2008, 09:42 PM~10952939
> *get at me!!! i need my bearings gino asap.
> *


THEY ARE ENROUTE =ON THERE WAY


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ONEBADAPPLEARTE_@Jun 25 2008, 09:31 PM~10952832
> *JUST GOT THIS ONE BACK FROM KINGS GOLD MY HOMIE RENE HOOKED THEM UP WITH THE CHROME AND JOSE WITHG THE GOLD! MORE PICS OF THE OTHER PARTS TOMMORROW
> HYDRO TANK
> 
> ...


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jun 25 2008, 09:44 PM~10952946
> *  big thanks for ALL the work you did on my kids and nephews bikes, and my carnal gots some stuff going your way there at Renes right know   going to start the monte this winter so save some time for  1972 monte DOGGY STYLE 72 :cheesy:
> *


AWWW SHIT !!! BRO MIND IS RACING WITH IDEAS FOR THAT THEME :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ONEBADAPPLEARTE_@Jun 25 2008, 09:56 PM~10953034
> *AWWW SHIT !!! BRO MIND IS RACING WITH IDEAS FOR THAT THEME  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ONEBADAPPLEARTE_@Jun 25 2008, 10:37 PM~10952890
> *ALSO WANT TO SAY THANKS TO YOU GUYS FOR ALL THE POSTIVE COMMENTS AND I LOOK FORWARD TO THE FUTURE AS WE AS A LOWRIDER FAMILIA CAN ONLY GO UP  QUE NO!!!!!ALSO BIG UPS TO FNKYTWN AS HE IS PUTTING DOWN NICELY LOVE THE K/O'S BROTHER :thumbsup:
> *


hey bro any word on the badge bro ????


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ONEBADAPPLEARTE_@Jun 25 2008, 11:37 PM~10952890
> *ALSO WANT TO SAY THANKS TO YOU GUYS FOR ALL THE POSTIVE COMMENTS AND I LOOK FORWARD TO THE FUTURE AS WE AS A LOWRIDER FAMILIA CAN ONLY GO UP  QUE NO!!!!!ALSO BIG UPS TO FNKYTWN AS HE IS PUTTING DOWN NICELY LOVE THE K/O'S BROTHER :thumbsup:
> *


thanks for the props Gino, your shit is looking baddas bro, i love them tanks man....hey i sent you a pm the other day, did you get it???


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONEBADAPPLEARTE_@Jun 25 2008, 08:54 PM~10953018
> *THEY ARE ENROUTE =ON THERE WAY
> *


when should i get them?


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONEBADAPPLEARTE_@Jun 25 2008, 09:31 PM~10952832
> *JUST GOT THIS ONE BACK FROM KINGS GOLD MY HOMIE RENE HOOKED THEM UP WITH THE CHROME AND JOSE WITHG THE GOLD! MORE PICS OF THE OTHER PARTS TOMMORROW
> HYDRO TANK
> 
> ...


looks real good


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

XDUECE


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

cant go wrong with GINOS ENGRAVING & SHOWTIME PLATING thanks perros


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

before  












after :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jun 26 2008, 10:20 PM~10961204
> *cant go wrong with GINOS ENGRAVING & SHOWTIME PLATING thanks perros
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

SHOW A PIC OF THE BOTTOM PERRO
WHATCHA KNOW ABOUT THEM 
FRESNO STATE BULLDOGS 
2008 CWS CHAMPIONS BABY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ONEBADAPPLEARTE_@Jun 26 2008, 11:08 PM~10961513
> *SHOW A PIC OF THE BOTTOM PERRO
> WHATCHA KNOW ABOUT THEM
> FRESNO STATE BULLDOGS
> ...


That's right FRESNO STATE RUFF RUFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jun 26 2008, 10:20 PM~10961204
> *cant go wrong with GINOS ENGRAVING & SHOWTIME PLATING thanks perros
> 
> 
> ...


DAM HOMIE THAT SHIT IS CLEAN


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

yo gino just got my bearing cups. but those are for the hollow hub. :burn: its cool though.


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

sup Gino


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

WATUP GINO!!!!, get at me when your available homie!


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

RIGHT ON GINO


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jul 23 2008, 05:41 PM~11162335
> *RIGHT ON GINO
> *


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

T T T For Bad Ass Engraver


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

:biggrin: wuz up gino


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ONEBADAPPLEARTE_@Jun 11 2008, 12:54 AM~10844016
> *A LIL SNEEK PEEK OF ONE THAT WAS ORDERED SEE IF YOU CAN GUESS WHO'S IT IS?
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 25 2008, 06:47 PM~11180198
> *damn june 11th and here it is almost aug and we been waiting for ever for it  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sick1nine (Jul 1, 2008)

:uh: NOONE LIKES TO WAIT :angry:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sick1nine_@Jul 25 2008, 09:06 PM~11181323
> *:uh: NOONE LIKES TO WAIT  :angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 25 2008, 09:04 PM~11181308
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jul 25 2008, 04:18 PM~11179991
> *T T T  For Bad Ass Engraver
> 
> 
> *


x2!! yeah! thats right haters, keep on hating


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

pm sent


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jul 25 2008, 04:18 PM~11179991
> *T T T  For Bad Ass Engraver
> 
> 
> *


AMEN


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

What up gino still waitin on parts


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Aug 12 2008, 10:58 PM~11330702
> *What up gino still waitin on parts
> *


HOWS CUBA HOMIE


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

wassup with that quote remember


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 12 2008, 11:20 AM~11324563
> *pm sent
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 12 2008, 11:00 PM~11330719
> *HOWS CUBA HOMIE
> *


 :dunno: WTF?


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Aug 13 2008, 10:09 AM~11333200
> *wassup with that quote remember
> *


PM SENT


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Aug 12 2008, 10:58 PM~11330702
> *What up gino still waitin on parts
> *


OVER LOOKED A COUPLE SCREWS THAT NEEDED GOLD GET THEM BACK TODAY:thumbsup: :thumbsup: AND WILL BE SENT OUT uffin:


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 25 2008, 08:04 PM~11181308
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


IT'S NOT A TIP IT'S A TECHNIQUE :0


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jul 25 2008, 04:18 PM~11179991
> *T T T  For Bad Ass Engraver
> 
> 
> *


THANKS DOG WAIT TILL ALL THE PIECES COME TOGETHER :0 :cheesy:


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sick1nine_@Jul 25 2008, 08:06 PM~11181323
> *:uh: NOONE LIKES TO WAIT  :angry:
> *


I BELIVE IT'S THE QUALITY NOT THE TURN AROUND THAT SHOULD MATTER MOST :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ONEBADAPPLEARTE_@Aug 13 2008, 02:08 PM~11334236
> *IT'S NOT A TIP IT'S A TECHNIQUE :0
> *


YEP....FIGURED IT OUT


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 13 2008, 12:15 PM~11334299
> *YEP....FIGURED IT OUT
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I TELL YOU BRO YOU WILL ,AND ARE GETTING IT :biggrin:


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

PICS ARE A COMING


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ONEBADAPPLEARTE_@Aug 13 2008, 02:23 PM~11334358
> *:cheesy:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: I TELL YOU BRO YOU WILL ,AND ARE GETTING IT :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONEBADAPPLEARTE_@Aug 13 2008, 12:10 PM~11334251
> *THANKS DOG WAIT TILL ALL THE PIECES COME TOGETHER :0  :cheesy:
> *


they dont know whats going down Gino


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

IT WAS KOO TALKING TO U ONCE AGAIN ON THE WEEKEND GINO.... SEE U SOON... uffin:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONEBADAPPLEARTE_@Aug 13 2008, 12:24 PM~11334362
> *PICS ARE A COMING
> *


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

SHOWTIME PLATING & GINOS ENGRAVING :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 19 2008, 04:37 PM~11385478
> *IT WAS KOO TALKING TO U ONCE AGAIN ON THE WEEKEND GINO.... SEE U SOON... uffin:
> *



hno:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Aug 21 2008, 06:33 PM~11406469
> *SHOWTIME PLATING & GINOS ENGRAVING :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: OHH SH!T U GOT BEST ENGRAVIG IN FRESNO... A LOT OF COMP ON ENGRAVING THERE CONGRATS... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Aug 21 2008, 08:16 PM~11407356
> *hno:
> *


LOL... WHAT UP BRO HOW U DOING?


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

Got my parts and they look siiiick a bro i am ready 4 more hit me up and i must say the turn around time did not matter to me when i opened my box i pulled my parts well worth the wait. As clients we need not wait till the last minute and then rush the engraver. I now see quality takes time


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

SUP GINO, IT WAS COOL MEETIN U IN FRESNO


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Aug 23 2008, 09:12 PM~11421251
> *Got my parts and they look siiiick a bro i am ready 4 more hit me up and i must say the turn around time did not matter to me when i opened my box i pulled my parts well worth the wait. As clients we need not wait till the last minute and then rush the engraver. I now see quality takes time
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


too bad EVERYBODY doesnt think like him.....


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

I NEED MORE ENGRAVING DONE TO MY TRIKE ....
JUST LOOK ST CELIA'S EVIL WAYS ROLLERZ ONLY ...


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

PM sent.


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 6 2008, 09:08 PM~11537713
> *PM sent.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Aug 25 2008, 06:12 PM~11436084
> *    :biggrin:
> *


DID YOU GET MY PM? :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

ANY NEWS GINO ??


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ONEBADAPPLEARTE_@Sep 7 2008, 11:45 PM~11545474
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


WHAT UP GINO... HOWS EVERYTHING COMING OUT??? A LOT OF WORK?


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

will be posting some pics when the plater is done :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONEBADAPPLEARTE_@Sep 7 2008, 11:46 PM~11545483
> *DID YOU GET MY PM? :biggrin:
> *


GOT IT HOMIE  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

gino, need some plaques engraved let me know if u can get to them
thanks


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

gino whats crackn big dog try to make for this one bbq is allwayz nice stop by put the word out


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

get at me gino.


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

where u at Gino


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Sep 18 2008, 03:40 PM~11637627
> *where u at Gino
> *


does anyone have a clue :angry:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

pick up your phone!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

damn


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

HES OUT OF TOWN AND HIS METRO PHONE DOSENT GET RECEPTION OUT THERE!!!!


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 24 2008, 03:22 PM~11688513
> *pick up your phone!
> *


x100 :angry:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Seen him at the car swap this weekend he was out there chillin with his pops.  it feels good from time to time to take a break.... :biggrin:


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

WHATS UP FELLAS ,SORRY MISSED ALOT OF PHONE CALLS BUT MY WIFE HAD AN ACCIDENT ,AND I HAVE BEEN TAKING CARE OF HER, SO SHE IS DOING A LIL BETTER DOCTORS WERE PRETTY OPTAMISTIC TODAY I WAS JUST WORRIED CAUSE SHE IS 6 MOS. PREGNANT AND YOU KNOW HOW THAT GOES FAMILY COMES FIRST. I BARELY SAT DOWN TO WORK RIGHT NOW SO HOPE YOU GUYS UNDERSTAND .ALSO IF YOU ADD HER TO YOUR PRAYERS THAT WOULD BE GREAT ALSO, THANKS. AND I WILL BE RETURNING CALLS TOMMORROW NOW THAT I CAN RELAX A LITTLE NOW THATS SHE IS HOME .ARATO GINO


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 24 2008, 03:55 PM~11688814
> *HES OUT OF TOWN AND HIS METRO PHONE DOSENT GET RECEPTION OUT THERE!!!!
> *


PINCHE "CRICKET" PHONES..WHATS UP DANNY?GOING TO VEGAS?


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 24 2008, 03:44 PM~11688720
> *damn
> *


I KNOW THE FEELING......


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Sep 24 2008, 03:13 PM~11688418
> *does anyone have a clue  :angry:
> *


 :dunno: GOOD THINGS ARE COMING BROTHER...GOOD THINGS ARE A COMING.


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ONEBADAPPLEARTE_@Sep 24 2008, 11:14 PM~11693356
> *WHATS UP FELLAS ,SORRY MISSED ALOT OF PHONE CALLS  BUT MY WIFE HAD AN ACCIDENT ,AND I HAVE BEEN TAKING CARE OF HER, SO SHE IS DOING A LIL BETTER DOCTORS WERE PRETTY OPTAMISTIC TODAY I WAS JUST WORRIED CAUSE SHE IS 6 MOS. PREGNANT AND YOU KNOW HOW THAT GOES FAMILY COMES FIRST. I BARELY SAT DOWN TO WORK RIGHT NOW SO HOPE YOU GUYS UNDERSTAND .ALSO IF YOU ADD HER TO YOUR PRAYERS THAT WOULD BE GREAT ALSO, THANKS. AND I WILL BE RETURNING CALLS TOMMORROW NOW THAT I CAN RELAX A LITTLE NOW THATS SHE IS HOME .ARATO GINO
> *


HOPE SHE GETS BETTER HOMIE...


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

congrats on the pragnesy you trying to pass me up on the kids.hope your wife fills better soon my prayers go out to her.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ONEBADAPPLEARTE_@Sep 24 2008, 11:16 PM~11693364
> *PINCHE "CRICKET" PHONES..WHATS UP DANNY?GOING TO VEGAS?
> *


q-vo loco.... i'll be in vegas just for the show flyimg in and out on sunday.... I HAVE SOME WORK COMING YOUR WAY REAL SOON, STARTING A NEW PROJECT


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONEBADAPPLEARTE_@Sep 24 2008, 11:14 PM~11693356
> *WHATS UP FELLAS ,SORRY MISSED ALOT OF PHONE CALLS  BUT MY WIFE HAD AN ACCIDENT ,AND I HAVE BEEN TAKING CARE OF HER, SO SHE IS DOING A LIL BETTER DOCTORS WERE PRETTY OPTAMISTIC TODAY I WAS JUST WORRIED CAUSE SHE IS 6 MOS. PREGNANT AND YOU KNOW HOW THAT GOES FAMILY COMES FIRST. I BARELY SAT DOWN TO WORK RIGHT NOW SO HOPE YOU GUYS UNDERSTAND .ALSO IF YOU ADD HER TO YOUR PRAYERS THAT WOULD BE GREAT ALSO, THANKS. AND I WILL BE RETURNING CALLS TOMMORROW NOW THAT I CAN RELAX A LITTLE NOW THATS SHE IS HOME .ARATO GINO
> *


sorry to hear hopefully she is doing well...I know that family comes first no problem homie, when my wife had her problems with the pregnancy i didnt care about anything but her.I 'll keep her in our prayers. My wife is 4 months Gino well be dads again around the same time


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ONEBADAPPLEARTE_@Sep 25 2008, 01:14 AM~11693356
> *WHATS UP FELLAS ,SORRY MISSED ALOT OF PHONE CALLS  BUT MY WIFE HAD AN ACCIDENT ,AND I HAVE BEEN TAKING CARE OF HER, SO SHE IS DOING A LIL BETTER DOCTORS WERE PRETTY OPTAMISTIC TODAY I WAS JUST WORRIED CAUSE SHE IS 6 MOS. PREGNANT AND YOU KNOW HOW THAT GOES FAMILY COMES FIRST. I BARELY SAT DOWN TO WORK RIGHT NOW SO HOPE YOU GUYS UNDERSTAND .ALSO IF YOU ADD HER TO YOUR PRAYERS THAT WOULD BE GREAT ALSO, THANKS. AND I WILL BE RETURNING CALLS TOMMORROW NOW THAT I CAN RELAX A LITTLE NOW THATS SHE IS HOME .ARATO GINO
> *


oh shit Gino, sorry to hear that brother...And I thought you didn't want to do my work anymore :0 ...Hope your wife gets better Gino...Hope to talk with you soon brother...


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

SUP GINO, HOPE YOUR WIFE GETS BETTER


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

Your family is definitly in our prayers homie!, and congrates on your prego bro! :biggrin: I will be talking to you soon aye


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ONEBADAPPLEARTE_@Sep 24 2008, 11:14 PM~11693356
> *WHATS UP FELLAS ,SORRY MISSED ALOT OF PHONE CALLS  BUT MY WIFE HAD AN ACCIDENT ,AND I HAVE BEEN TAKING CARE OF HER, SO SHE IS DOING A LIL BETTER DOCTORS WERE PRETTY OPTAMISTIC TODAY I WAS JUST WORRIED CAUSE SHE IS 6 MOS. PREGNANT AND YOU KNOW HOW THAT GOES FAMILY COMES FIRST. I BARELY SAT DOWN TO WORK RIGHT NOW SO HOPE YOU GUYS UNDERSTAND .ALSO IF YOU ADD HER TO YOUR PRAYERS THAT WOULD BE GREAT ALSO, THANKS. AND I WILL BE RETURNING CALLS TOMMORROW NOW THAT I CAN RELAX A LITTLE NOW THATS SHE IS HOME .ARATO GINO
> *


Damn bro, Take care of the Mrs. I hope she gets well soon.


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ONEBADAPPLEARTE_@Sep 24 2008, 11:14 PM~11693356
> *WHATS UP FELLAS ,SORRY MISSED ALOT OF PHONE CALLS  BUT MY WIFE HAD AN ACCIDENT ,AND I HAVE BEEN TAKING CARE OF HER, SO SHE IS DOING A LIL BETTER DOCTORS WERE PRETTY OPTAMISTIC TODAY I WAS JUST WORRIED CAUSE SHE IS 6 MOS. PREGNANT AND YOU KNOW HOW THAT GOES FAMILY COMES FIRST. I BARELY SAT DOWN TO WORK RIGHT NOW SO HOPE YOU GUYS UNDERSTAND .ALSO IF YOU ADD HER TO YOUR PRAYERS THAT WOULD BE GREAT ALSO, THANKS. AND I WILL BE RETURNING CALLS TOMMORROW NOW THAT I CAN RELAX A LITTLE NOW THATS SHE IS HOME .ARATO GINO
> *


gino my prayers are with you and wife so is god brother dammmmm baby on the way hope every thing go's well i got one on the way to next month october 23 due date get at me if you need any thing big dog just dippin we got you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ONEBADAPPLEARTE_@Sep 24 2008, 11:14 PM~11693356
> *WHATS UP FELLAS ,SORRY MISSED ALOT OF PHONE CALLS  BUT MY WIFE HAD AN ACCIDENT ,AND I HAVE BEEN TAKING CARE OF HER, SO SHE IS DOING A LIL BETTER DOCTORS WERE PRETTY OPTAMISTIC TODAY I WAS JUST WORRIED CAUSE SHE IS 6 MOS. PREGNANT AND YOU KNOW HOW THAT GOES FAMILY COMES FIRST. I BARELY SAT DOWN TO WORK RIGHT NOW SO HOPE YOU GUYS UNDERSTAND .ALSO IF YOU ADD HER TO YOUR PRAYERS THAT WOULD BE GREAT ALSO, THANKS. AND I WILL BE RETURNING CALLS TOMMORROW NOW THAT I CAN RELAX A LITTLE NOW THATS SHE IS HOME .ARATO GINO
> *



I hope she gets better soon n congrats


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

wat up gino


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

thats right gino keep things pop'n


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONEBADAPPLEARTE_@Sep 24 2008, 11:20 PM~11693391
> *:dunno: GOOD THINGS ARE COMING BROTHER...GOOD THINGS ARE A COMING.
> *


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Damn Gino is MIA again...


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 27 2008, 06:54 PM~11988865
> *Damn Gino is MIA again...
> *


I KNOW HUH!!! WHERE YOU AT GINO :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

i just got a box from gino :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 17 2008, 07:35 PM~12185171
> *i just got a box from gino :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 17 2008, 09:35 PM~12185171
> *i just got a box from gino :biggrin:
> *


pics :cheesy:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Nov 17 2008, 08:51 PM~12185346
> *pics :cheesy:
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 17 2008, 08:06 PM~12185516
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Nov 17 2008, 09:24 PM~12185713
> *:cheesy:
> *


thanks for the hook up. i'll be sending more for you to deliver to the man :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

lucky you my friend...I've been waiting for my shit for 4 months and nothing...I pmed him and called him many times and he never got back to me...gave up and bought all the parts again that I sent him to finish my car...I'm out 360$ I sent him and had to buy all the parts I sent him over again... :angry:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 17 2008, 09:01 PM~12186178
> *lucky you my friend...I've been waiting for my shit for 4 months and nothing...I pmed him and called him many times and he never got back to me...gave up and bought all the parts again that I sent him to finish my car...I'm out 360$ I sent him and had to buy all the parts I sent him over again... :angry:
> *


NAH! DON'T SAY THAT HOMMIE, HE'S GOT MY MOLDINGS AND HASN'T GOT BACK AT ME EITHER BUT I HAVE FAITH IN HIM, ONLY HOPING I GET THEM BEFORE NEW YEARS  :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Nov 17 2008, 10:01 PM~12186178-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*BOTH YALL SHOULD HAVE WENT TO FUNKY STYLES ENGRAVING!*


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 18 2008, 10:17 PM~12196741
> *BOTH YALL SHOULD HAVE WENT TO FUNKY STYLES ENGRAVING!
> *


you should mind your business sometimes.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 18 2008, 11:07 PM~12197355
> *you should mind your business sometimes.
> *


 :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

reel tock


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 18 2008, 11:11 PM~12197414
> *reel tock
> *


its chill!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i've had to hunt him down a few times too. he does good work but its just the communication part that needs work.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Nov 18 2008, 11:04 PM~12196599
> *NAH! DON'T SAY THAT HOMMIE, HE'S GOT MY MOLDINGS AND HASN'T GOT BACK AT ME EITHER BUT I HAVE FAITH IN HIM, ONLY HOPING I GET THEM BEFORE NEW YEARS   :biggrin:
> *


I bought all the parts I sent him over again...He told me over 2-3 months ago that he was sending out my stuff but never did so I can't wait anymore...Gino is a good guy to talk to but I need my shit back but I can't reach him either on here ofr on the phone cause he does not return pms or phone calls so I gave up...


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 19 2008, 03:14 PM~12197461
> *its chill!
> *


you'll bring it back soon.


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 19 2008, 07:50 AM~12199469
> *I bought all the parts I sent him over again...He told me over 2-3 months ago that he was sending out my stuff but never did so I can't wait anymore...Gino is a good guy to talk to but I need my shit back but I can't reach him either on here ofr on the phone cause he does not return pms or phone calls so I gave up...
> *


YOU GOT A PM HOMIE


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

goodtimes bc


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

[/quote]


da looks nice I'm going 2 have 2 take a drive 2 Fresno n drop mine off 2 Gino


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

>


da looks nice I'm going 2 have 2 take a drive 2 Fresno n drop mine off 2 Gino 
[/quote]

damnnnnnn


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

GOOD THINGS COME TO THOSE WHO WAIT  :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Dec 2 2008, 11:30 PM~12319006
> *GOOD THINGS COME TO THOSE WHO WAIT   :biggrin:
> *


Depends how long you want to wait and how important you are I guess...  Money and parts were lost but it's a live and learn experience...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES+Dec 2 2008, 09:30 PM~12319006-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sorry 2 hear that homie


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 3 2008, 04:35 PM~12325460
> *true
> sorry 2 hear that homie
> *


Believe me, you can't be more upset or sorry than me bro...


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 3 2008, 06:41 PM~12327652
> *Believe me, you can't be more upset or sorry than me bro...
> *


YEAH, SORRY TO HEAR THAT HOMIE


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

damn


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 3 2008, 06:41 PM~12327652
> *Believe me, you can't be more upset or sorry than me bro...
> *


I THINK I'M A BE RIDING THE SAME BOAT YOU ARE HOMIE


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

dammm this sucks Geno were are youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Dec 19 2008, 01:16 AM~12472516
> *I THINK I'M A BE RIDING THE SAME BOAT YOU ARE HOMIE
> *


Ain't no two ways of saying it, looks like Gino fucked over a lot of people including myself. Don't send your parts or money there you you ever want them back... :uh: :thumbsdown: Believe me I know what I'm talking about and I didn't say shit for a long time to give him a chance to redeem himself but fuck all that, now it's time to let people know what's up...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

ONEBADAPPLEARTE	60
socios b.c. prez	31
STR8_CLOWN'N	30
TonyO	29
FREAKY BEHAVIOR	26
MR.559	23
ricks-94 caddy	18
76'_SCHWINN	13
FunkytownRoller	13
NINETEEN.O.FOUR	12
STEP UR GAME UP	11
LuxuriouSMontreaL	11
FREAKY TALES	10
Artistics.TX	10
the poor boys	9
POISON 831	7
JUSTDEEZ	7
ShotCallers O.C.	7
SIC'N'TWISTED	6
dave_st214	6
big9er	6
Str8crazy80	5
syked1	5
chicanolegacysf	4
ROBERTO G	4
RO-BC	4
TONY MONTANA	4
El raider	4
82fleet	3
noe_from_texas	3
B DOG	3
mitchell26	3
DEAD PRE$IDENT$	3
eric ramos	3
SAC_TOWN	2
killa lowrider	2
cadillac_pimpin	2
viejitocencoast	2
Jodoka	2
NOTORIOUS*ODL*	2
.L1L CR1M1N4L::	2
RAIDERSEQUAL	2
ghost-rider	2
86' Chevy	2
RICHIE'S 59	2
D Twist	1
2twisted	1
tRiCk oR tReAt 2	1
bullet one	1
sweet63rolln	1
bad news	1
AMB1800	1
G-TIMES 559	1
CERTIFIED TROUBLE	1
66 ROLLERZ ONLY	1
OSO 805	1
kustombuilder	1
cruising oldies	1
schwinn1966	1
Stilo-G	1
betosbomb	1
slo	1
bigshod	1
sanjosecustomz	1
kiki	1
montemanls	1
sick1nine	1


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 2 2009, 10:15 PM~12589060
> *ONEBADAPPLEARTE	60
> socios b.c. prez	31
> STR8_CLOWN'N	30
> ...



:thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 24 2008, 09:44 AM~12515866
> *Ain't no two ways of saying it, looks like Gino fucked over a lot of people including myself. Don't send your parts or money there you you ever want them back... :uh: :thumbsdown: Believe me I know what I'm talking about and I didn't say shit for a long time to give him a chance to redeem himself but fuck all that, now it's time to let people know what's up...
> *


THATS SUCKS THAT ITS LIKE THAT AND HE WAS REALLY GOOD WITH THE ENGRAVING


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jan 2 2009, 09:19 PM~12589091
> *THATS SUCKS THAT ITS LIKE THAT AND HE WAS REALLY GOOD WITH THE ENGRAVING
> *


HOMEBOY IS STILL REAL GOOD WITH HIS ENGRAVING , HE JUST NEEDS TO KEEP IN TOUCH WITH HIS CUSTOMERS


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

HELL YEAH THATS MEST UP THAT THIS IS HAPPENING, CUZ HIS WORK IS FUCKING ON TOP :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

so no more Geno? :dunno: :dunno:




this sucks cuz every time I talked 2 him he was real cool wit me and his family 2, I was looking foward of doing business wit him..........................


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

he has'nt been online since nov 5th.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Gino fucked me over...Took my parts and my money and disapeared...He is real cool on the phone and his engraving is good but he is a crook... :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 13 2009, 06:31 PM~12997131
> *Gino fucked me over...Took my parts and my money and disapeared...He is real cool on the phone and his engraving is good but he is a crook... :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: 
but now bro you get a very good engraver in you place so fuck this gino :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

yup we got a fukin rad engraver up here darryl, you guys should look into cross border engraving we are just north of NY state


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by el-rimo+Feb 13 2009, 08:36 PM~12997160-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

any word on gino


----------

